# Beretta A400 Xtreme finish chipping???



## Harlon3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey all, first post, so first I'd like to say hello. I've been lurking on here for some time.
Well this past weekend a stepped out and bought myself a new A400 Xtreme in Max5, went from the store to the range and shot a round of sporting clays, all went well gun functioned flawlessly. Got back to the house to give it a little cleaning and showing a friend, and noticed that the max5 coating is chipping off of the receiver were the fore grip slides over the receiver. Its only on the ejection side and only on the front edge of the receiverâ€¦. I called Baretta, and they want me to ship the gun in, leaving me with out a shotgun, and could not promise they will even fix it.. anyone see this before? I know it has nor effect on the function of the gun, just irritating to see this on a brand spankin new gun in this price range.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I would tell them to record the time you called in and you will provide a copy of the receipt but that it would be after hunting season before they get it.

They hunt .... They have a clue....


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Harlon3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks for the input Muddskipper, and the welcome muneypitâ€¦ When I was on the phone with them the guy told me he would not record the time/date of the call when i told them i would not be sending it back until after the season. Guess I'll try them again tomorrow..
Some pics for your viewing pleasureâ€¦


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

If it were mine i would touch up with some camo paint and seal and move on with my life....with camo you shouldnt even be able to tell as it will just camo in with the rest. 

Then again all my camo guns are straight up work horses that i bought as camo dipped so i could touch up as i have described and not lose sleep.....when they get too bad i will get them redipped for $75-$100 or whatever and move on. Knew that and planned it that way when i bought them.

My clays guns are blued with fancy wood and get babied more.


----------



## Harlon3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I do agree sgrem, and this will not be a clay gun only, got the Xplor for that. My only gripe is that this happened the same day i bought it, and just making a round of clays to shoot itâ€¦ if i had tossed it in the boat, beat on it for a season then yeah, no issue.. But, just putting on the fore grip???.. I am in debate with myself, throw some nail polish or something on it, or deal with Beretta.. But, i was just posting to see if this was common for their dipping process, lots on the ejection port, but none to be found in this area where i got the chipping...


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

I would contact Beretta. I had a fantastic experience in dealing with Beretta last year when my A300 Extrema had an issue. In short, they sent me another gun with no questions asked.
I'm not saying that this warrants another gun, but I think that Beretta's customer service may help you out. 
Good luck.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Welcome to the site.

I had a camo gun years back that did that. Whether it happens on the first trip or the 101st trip, it's gonna happen. It just hurts a little more when it happens on the first trip. The fading stock and chipped paint on my old 870 sps is what swayed me into a black sbe2 vs the camo one. 

Good luck.


----------



## Harlon3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Tis true LA Waderâ€¦ My first camp gun, rest are blues.. So whats the best way to coat the edges to help stop it from chipping, was thinking nail polish, or something like it.


----------

